# Defective Ear Plugs 2003 - 2015



## rockportfulton (Aug 28, 2012)

https://www.stripes.com/contractor-settles-for-9-1-million-after-providing-defective-earplugs-for-servicemembers-1.540137?utm_medium=email&utm_source=Stars+and+Stripes+Emails&utm_campaign=Daily+Headlines


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

When I was in (80's-90's) ear plugs were a uniform inspection item...of course you could not wear them because you could not hear each other...and that's a big no go


----------

